# Black Horse Pub. Stopover.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
Has anyone stayed at the Black Horse Pub Stopover. Monks Norton, Kent. (MHF site Database)?

We would like to stay late August for Ferry crossing the next day and wondered what the access is like from the M20 (Narrow lanes to the pub).

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Stopped there a couple of times, and for aprox. 1/2 mile it is narrow, the lane is not used very much so have never met anyone coming the other way ether going in or coming out, If you did in the tightest part a little bit reversing may be required.

Charlie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

If you are sailing from Calais - try the White Horse in Ashford Kent - really great place to stay overnight - about 20mins from Ferry and if you want a meal at night (not compulsory) I would highly recommend it. Marie


----------

